# Proyecto Robótica - Parte I



## MaMu (Jul 1, 2005)

Bueno, estoy encarando un proyecto teórico para el desarrollo de un pequeño Bot microprocesado, de caracter doméstico, con el fin de localizar a una pequeña distancia, la presencia de Acidos y Fluidos con el fin de neutralizar los mismos (Limpieza, desinfección). La unidad estaria montada sobre un modelo de Carro con un eje central (Traccionado con motores PAP) y un eje de dirección, para permitir el desplazamiento del mismo. Sensores de proximidad, etc etc. Bateria incorporada, e interface inalámbrica para PC (carga/modificación de instrucciones segun el programa). El recinto de operación será menor a 10 m x 10 m.

Desde ya invito a la comunidad a volcar sus ideas ya participar del mismo.

Gracias.

*Esquema del Proyecto*


----------



## MaMu (Jul 15, 2005)

Agradezco enormemente la cantidad de emails que he recibido con respecto al proyecto, es realmente sorprendente la cantidad de tecnicos y profesionales aficionados a la Robótica asi tambien como hobbistas experimentados. En primer término muchas gracias por el link de los videos de robots caseros, muestran un gripper muy util y de facil construcción. 
En referencia a este thread ya estoy compaginando un poco el material, que de por si es bastante extenso.


----------



## sebasgm (Dic 4, 2007)

Che, no entiendo, ¿Por qué todas las respuestas fueron por mail? ¿No podrías traer algo de eso para este lado? Igual estoy muy pero muy lejos de poder cagarte la idea, pero estaría interesado en muchas de las cosas que te deben haber comentado porque la robótica me interesa (aunque cada vez que digo eso siento que hablo como niño de 5 años diciendo qué es lo que quiere hacer cuando sea grande...)

Saludos, suerte, y desde muchas gracias.

Seba.


----------



## niten (Dic 9, 2007)

eso mismo pienso 
pon algo de información para ver como se hace algo asi.


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 7, 2008)

Revivo esto a ver si alguien se copa y pone algo de información para que más usuarios tengamos conocimiento sobre este proyecto que parece interesante. O al menos pongan información sobre determinadas cuestiones técnicas que hayan resultado particularmente interesantes de resolver, digo, aunque no expliquen el completo funcionamiento del dispositivo.


----------



## Dano (Feb 7, 2008)

Este post es muy viejo, el Moderador MaMu hace un tiempo que está ausente por razones de fuerza mayor.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Editado por el creador!


----------



## ciri (Feb 7, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pero yo he visto algunos post de MaMu en el foro de todopic.com!



Esas cosas no se dicen ni se preguntan, por algo son "de fuerza mayor"...


----------



## diegorobot (Mar 4, 2009)

al terminar el proyecto no se les olvide el modelo matematico que es indispensable para el robot es lo que realment interesa


----------

